# Rccd, fitment to New Burstners



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Can anyone with a recent Burstner, let me know if they are fitted as standard with an input RCD (Earth leakage) as well as the MCD (fuses)
I know that they are not fitted to some continental vans.

Many Thanks John


----------

